# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## [email protected]

Hallo ik ben henk janssen en woonachting in Apeldoorn.
Ik heb de afgelopen jaren last gehad van mijn darmen en 
uiteindelijk genezing gevonden. Ik ben een calculator
in bouwbedrijf.

Mijn interesse gaat in algemene zin uit naar gezondheid en 
nieuw ontwikkelingen binnen de gezondheidzorg en vooral 
ben ik geintresseerd in de alternatieve gezondheidzorg

----------

